# Honey Straws



## mikes (May 20, 2004)

they sell great at fairs and farmers markets. $.25 each or 5 for a $1.00. making them is time consuming but you can make alot more for your honey if you have plenty of spare time.


----------



## Fernhill (Dec 30, 2004)

What is the manual method for making them? I'd assume you'd need a bunch of clear plastic drinking straws, a heat sealer (the one on my vacuum sealer ought to do) and some sort of syringe to fill them up. I'd like to make a few and try selling them before I spring for a big $ machine.

Mike


----------



## amymcg (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, clear plastic drinking straws, you can buy them in bulk at BJ's or costco or something, and one of those heat vacuum sealers should work fine. Maybe the kind of syringe they use for injecting turkeys with before deep frying would work.

BTW, I'm originally from close to Gainesville. Nice to see people from home on here.


----------



## Fernhill (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I'll give them a try. Hope the floods up there aren't affecting you too badly but you're probably glad you aren't in Gainesville at the moment. It's total gridlock with all the houses they've built there. I usually pass through there on I66 around 5am and it's already getting to be a parking lot.

Mike


----------



## smoke (Jan 17, 2006)

I have used Nature's Kick Honey Stix company in Salem Oregon to package my stix. You get about 44,000 stix/5 gal. pail. Their phone is 503-581-5805. There is about a 10 day turn around time. Your honey can be shipped in a sealed pail without any other packaging via UPS. I think there is a minimum charge up to 60lbs then depends on the job.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

And the price they charge??? Shipping both ways has got to cost $$$$. I would think investing in the machine would pay off quickly.

[ May 16, 2006, 04:56 PM: Message edited by: Sundance ]


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Yeah, like the investment I made. Never got my machine or my money, yet. He keeps promising to send it back, but still haven't got it yet.


----------



## amymcg (Jan 13, 2005)

Bill - How long has it been since you paid for this thing? I would think it's past time for a refund. Have you sent certified mail yet?


----------



## Tom J (Mar 2, 2006)

Bullseye When the Farmers market starts in Lawrence on saturday mornings go up there and pay Mr Anthony a visit I stopped in there last summer and talked to him there


----------



## Fernhill (Dec 30, 2004)

>You get about 44,000 stix/5 gal. pail.

You must mean 4,400. Surely you don't get 44 thousand straws out of one 5 gallon pail of honey. At .20/ea that'd be selling a 5 gallon bucket for around $9,000. Even if the guy charges $2K for shipping you'd be making a ton of money with 44,000 straws.

Mike


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Wow Bill.......... Share their name. A scoundrel like that needs to be exposed. Hope you nail him down!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Is it this vender by any chance?? 

http://www.anthonyskansashoney.com/honeystraw_machine_overview.html


----------



## amymcg (Jan 13, 2005)

that's the one.


----------

